# Anybody have a MkII Vantage and Rolex Explorer 1 ?



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

I been a long time fan of the MKII Vantage but used they go for almost $1500 I decided to purchased a Rolex Explorer 14270. Does anybody have pictures of them side by side?

Thank you,
bigC


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I only know of the 1016 comparisons.

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?104814-Rolex-1016-vs-MKII-Vantage


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

thach said:


> I only know of the 1016 comparisons.
> 
> Rolex 1016 vs. MKII Vantage


Thank you,
I knew it was a homage but dang it is nearly identical.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

On second thought it seems to be a 1016 homage with its more classic Arabic's 3,6,9


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> Thank you,
> I knew it was a homage but dang it is nearly identical.


:think: I'll bite. It is not "Identical" or even nearly so. It may be *similar*, in some respects.

The MKII Vantage is larger, thicker, wears differently, has different features, and different specifications, and is easily serviced by any competent watchmaker who can service one of the most widely-used common ETA movements, the 2824-2 -- and at a very reasonable price compared to a Rolex service.

:think: And, when available new it was more than reasonably priced, for the features it offered. In my humble opinion, much better value than a Rolex in terms of bang for *my* buck. That's why I own one. And I always will - It is banged up and has been in more varied places and settings on many adventures, under probably more demanding circumstances and conditions than probably 99% of the Rolex population - and it'll be in a few more before I'm done with it.

I could go further and provide some literal definitions of "identical", but you can do that yourself. You'll learn more that way.

_It pays to increase your word power.

_Oh -- And by the way, *Welcome* to the forum. We're an opinionated bunch around here, but a lively, stimulating, and intelligent conversation is always welcome. ;-)

--- Best Wishes ---

p.s. Getting that post count up quick aren't you?


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I'll bite. It is not "Identical" or even nearly so. It may be *similar*, in some respects.
> 
> The MKII Vantage is larger, thicker, wears differently, has different features, and different specifications, and is easily serviced by any competent watchmaker who can service one of the most widely-used common ETA movements, the 2824-2 -- and at a very reasonable price compared to a Rolex service.
> 
> ...


Great post!

I really love my Vantage and I'm considering grabbing the newest Explorer because I just can't get over it. I've always loved it and I think I need to scratch that itch just to scratch it.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey! I work in San Jose and have a Vantage if you ever wanted to see one in the flesh.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Hey! I work in San Jose and have a Vantage if you ever wanted to see one in the flesh.


ill take you up on the offer next time I plan to work at my office. I'm remote worker now.

Also; the explorer is a tool watch and I agree most people will baby it, but not me. I wear my Selvedge Jeans and Wolverine 1000 mile boots in the farm and build custom cabinetry and all types of hard labor stuff for recreation that people will be in shock at how I abuse my gear. A tool is a tool, heck even some high carbon axe's people will baby


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

bigchelis said:


> ill take you up on the offer next time I plan to work at my office. I'm remote worker now.


NP. I'm only there 2 times a week so I can keep my desk... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm opposite with many members here. I really love the build quality and feel of the Vantage, but after acquiring it I couldn't get myself to wear it. I think at the end of the day I really wanted the explorer, it's refinement, no date, and applied markers. Will be posting mine for sale soon enough.









Really does look great though...but isn't even close to being identical. Even in hand at an AD the Explorer is very different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

Daveycrocket said:


> I'm opposite with many members here. I really love the build quality and feel of the Vantage, but after acquiring it I couldn't get myself to wear it. I think at the end of the day I really wanted the explorer, it's refinement, no date, and applied markers. Will be posting mine for sale soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 7561522
> 
> ...


The Vantage is a great watch, but I never quite bonded with mine. It was something about the proportions of the dial vs. the size of the numerals. The 1016 seemed to be a perfect balance whereas the Vantage seemed to have numerals that were a bit too small for me.


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

I see what you are saying. I see a bit of dead space on the dial. I am seeing the same thing with my Oris ProPilot and several other of my three-handers which I no longer wear, and understand now why applied markers, wave dials, guilloche and other patterns are useful for adding interest when there is a lack of complication.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

bmick325 said:


> The Vantage is a great watch, but I never quite bonded with mine. It was something about the proportions of the dial vs. the size of the numerals. The 1016 seemed to be a perfect balance whereas the Vantage seemed to have numerals that were a bit too small for me.


I agree. I also prefer sharper edges on case and bezel on the explorer.

The problem is, that the 1016 is an old watch - hard to get one in a condition I'd like and plastic glass is not for me.

14270 doesn't have such beautiful dial, but I still like its proportions more than the new 39mm version.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

I really enjoy mine but wish it had the LUME of the Vantage


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

I owned both, and greatly preferred the explorer. The vantage proportions didn't feel right to me.

I wonder if I'd feel the same about the new larger explorer, but I haven't handled one


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> I really enjoy mine but wish it had the LUME of the Vantage


 :think: When it becomes time for a service, Jack at IWW could fix that for you. :-!

--- It Does Look Good ---


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: When it becomes time for a service, Jack at IWW could fix that for you. :-!
> 
> --- It Does Look Good ---


im totally down with that idea but from what I read on rolexforums the resale value would drop, but my satisfaction with it would increase


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: When it becomes time for a service, Jack at IWW could fix that for you. :-!
> 
> --- It Does Look Good ---


I emailed them but they said they are not able to add lume to it.

bigC


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Everest WatchWorks?









--- Best ---


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Everest WatchWorks?
> 
> View attachment 7614042
> 
> ...


i think you were able to do it because you have the 1016 variant with no gold around the arabics?


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

I have put a deposit at Everest Watch Works already and will be sending in my Explorer 14270 for a complete LUME job.

They have done a LUME job on the older 1016 which the picture was already posted here, but mine would be like this but with LUME on arabics too

On the newer ones the Arabics 3,6,9 are solid 18K gold vs. mine which is 18K gold outline only. This is a picture I got emailed by watchworks when I asked if he done Explorer before.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: When it becomes time for a service, Jack at IWW could fix that for you. :-!
> 
> --- It Does Look Good ---


Blasphemy. That tritium dial should never be touched!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

A better option is to source a replacement luminova dial and put your original dial away for safekeeping.

I'd argue for genuine parts, but you might also consider something from here:

http://www.yukiwatch.com/explorer-dial.html

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

TheDude said:


> A better option is to source a replacement luminova dial and put your original dial away for safekeeping.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If I could source a 36mm vintage 1016 dial I would use that and have that re-lumed, but those 1016 dials are used price of around $1K.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> If I could source a 36mm vintage 1016 dial I would use that and have that re-lumed, but those 1016 dials are used price of around $1K.


Check out my edit. Aftermarket, but you'd get your wish...

Be advised - they don't "fit" the movement in your watch. My guess is the dial feet are placed differently.

I know guys like Bob Ridley laser weld feet on dials (the only way not to ruin the face with heat). It's possible to probably get someone to move the feet to make the dial compatible.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Not being one to quit I had Kent from Everest Watchworks do a full LUME job on my personal 36mm 14270. I jus got these pictures from him, so now I patiently wait for it back to me. Did I mention great replies to emails, $200ish, and 1 week turn-around!!! ( he quoted me up to 6 weeks).


----------

